# Front Sight Focus



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Interesting vid...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That was the way I have been taught.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll give that a try,


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i didnt watch the video, but in the Marine corps, when learning to shoot, you sit around barrels and aim at them for a solid week, all the while the DI's walk around asking what is sight picture? (i went to boot camp in 1983) still remember to this day: Sir, sight picture is when the clear tip of the front post sight is half way up and centered from left to right in the rear sight aperature! when i taught my son to shoot i taught him that and said it means you see your target a little fuzzy, you see the rear sight circle a little fuzzy, you focus your eye on that front sight, you see it clear as a bell.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Navy seal or not that is the proper technique.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For pistols and rifles alike!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Front sight focus-- trigger squeeze--


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Breathe, sight picture, breathe, squeeze, follow through (hold on target after the shot goes off).


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I'll give that a try,


Tried it this afternoon. At 21' it closed in my normal (for the last few years) 7" group down to about 3" using timed fire with my 3.3" barrel .45 Springfield XDs. Growing up in a family of target shooters I'm surprised I didn't know (or remember) this trick.

I probley was taught this trick as a teenager but with younger eyes got away with not using it but thank you Prepadoodle for this link and reminder.
Long go I was a fair shot with a pistol and a good shot with a rifle (NRA certified small-bore master 4th level) but now days I'm lucky to hit a barn. Any tips that help my accuracy always appreciated.


----------

